# 22x8" wheels, 265 35 22 tires?



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

My friend has a set of 22x8" wire wheels. He was about to buy tires, 265 35 22, and the guy said they will only fit 9-10.5" wheels. My friend doesn't want rubber band tires, or $1500 tires, he wants to go with the 265 35 22 tires... will they work? Anyone ever tried it out?

Thanks!


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure if they will work 265 is a wide tire. Also what are they going on? usually what I have seen work on smaller truck and cars is 255/35/22 and 245/35/22 even 245/30/22. But the 30's are pretty low profile. more of your rubberband


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

They are going on a 92 Caprice. He doesn't want to lift it, and make it look stupid either. 

I seen wheel and tire packages on eBay with 22x8" wire wheels and 265 35 22 tires. So some people say they will work, and some don't... not sure what to do. If anyone has tried these out, please respond. I have been waiting on ordering these tires for a few weeks now.

Thanks!


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

All these wheel and tire dealers in here and nobody knows?


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

i got 265 35 22s on my regal my rims are 10


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

yea thats to wide a tire..you would need a 255 or 245...265 is for SUV's


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

I have put them tires on 22x8's before and it is easy to take off but can be hard to put on because the tire is wider than the rim. You can go with a 255 35 22 but even that may be a little wide for the 8" wheel.I have done 245 30 22's on them also and they seem to work better but they will have small sidewalls.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I've seen 265s on a 8.5 wide wheel, but not 8in. Just go with something a lil narrow. Me personnally I would do anything less than 35 on the lowprofile side of the tire. Sometimes I look at my tires and it scares me how close the rim it self is to the ground.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I seen on two auctions on eBay they have wheel and tire packages... 22x8" wheels, and your choice of 265 35 22, or 255 30 22 tires. So according to those two auctions they will supposedly work... Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-22-150-...sspagenameZWDVW

My friend is completely against 255 30 22s since the side wall is so small. The roads here are full of pot holes you could go swimming in, so he wants some side wall to protect his wheels. I have 22x9.5" wheels on my 84 Caprice with 265 35 22 and they fit fine (not raised at all).

Is there any other options for decent priced (areound $650-675 shipped) narrower tires, with a good amount of sidewall?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

they work fine and that's a good price for those tires delivered


----------

